
How we built a customer support dream team for our startup - hw
https://betterthansure.com/how-to-assemble-a-customer-service-dream-team-452ba1f08cf3#.mbm9haayi
======
masonic
"Our own customer service team is composed of CEOs, co-founders, CTOs,
developers, and of course, customer experience gurus."

Good for you! But your typical company doesn't have that depth and breadth of
human resources available for customer service.

